# Husqvarna XP 2-Stroke Professional Oil



## Crabberx (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there any difference in this new oil and the xp premium oil? I know that the old xp premium was better oil than the low smoke 2 cycle. Now is the newest synthectic oil better than the old xp premium oil. I know that the new oil is synthectic and don't know if my old xp premium is or not. I did switch over to Stihl Ultra Synthectic in my Stihl's. I am set in my ways using Stihl oil in Stihl saws and Husky oil in Husqvarna saws. I want to use synthectic in my Husqvarna saws too. Should I use just one brand of oil? What do you Gentlemen use in your saws? Or, Should I continue to use Stihl oil in Stihl and Husqvarna oil in Husqvarna?

Your reply's will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks alot
Rick


----------



## Banshee (Jan 4, 2009)

I use to use Stihl syth. in my Huskies without any problems. I switch to Husky HP because it is easier to get. I use the HP in my Sthils too. 

I don't think it matters as long as you have the proper ratio and your saws are tune to it. 

So why have two gas jugs? Just use the Stihl oil in your Huskies.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 4, 2009)

I run the Stihl Ultra in nearly all my 2-cycle stuff. (add just a touch of Opti, just to get rid of it.)
Saws: Stihl, Husqvarna, Echo
Weed whacker: Ryobi
Leaf blower: Echo
Hedge Trimmers: Stihl, Echo
Boat Motor: Yamalube only


----------



## angelo c (Jan 4, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I use to use Stihl syth. in my Huskies without any problems. I switch to Husky HP because it is easier to get. I use the HP in my Sthils too.
> 
> I don't think it matters as long as you have the proper ratio and your saws are tune to it.
> 
> So why have two gas jugs? Just use the Stihl oil in your Huskies.




thou shalt not covet thy competitors oil...


----------



## Mike mandry (Jan 4, 2009)

I would not, under any circumstances use Stihl oil in a Husky. Nor would I ever use Husky oil in a Stihl. (I own both)

Husky oil is scientificly engineered especially for use in Husky equipment.

Same goes for the Stihl oil. Only for use in Stihl equipment.

I hope to God that you are not using Stihl chain on that Husky, or a Husky chain on a Stihl.

If you are, it will ruin the bar in short time.

:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## csx7006 (Jan 4, 2009)

GARY!!!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh dear!

Before this site, I used to run Opti in everything. Yep, even mixed it 100-to-1. Yikes. Luckily my 026 was only turning about 11000 rpms and all it did was clog up the spark arrestor.

Had a few bottles of Echo that I used up and have been running Ultra HP for the last couple of years. I do add a touch of Opti to get me around the 40-to-1 ratio.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Unless something has changed, husky offers 2 choices in 2 stroke oil. The first is dino oil called “low smoke” oil and comes in black bottles. The second is “XP professional” oil that is semi-synthetic in the silver bottles. If husky has a full synthetic that is cheaper than stihl ultra, please let us know.


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Jan 5, 2009)

The Husky XP oil also has a stabilizer in it as well. I don't know if the Stihl does or not. That could possibly be an underlying difference between. Anybody?


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> The Husky XP oil also has a stabilizer in it as well. I don't know if the Stihl does or not. That could possibly be an underlying difference between. Anybody?



Stihl HP Ultra has "Contains Fuel Stabilizers" written on the bottle.


----------



## HuskyMike (Jan 5, 2009)

I was told to be careful of Oil threads but here it goes.

When I bought my Husky the sales person recommended that I use their oil in the gas. (of course)

I asked, if my saw came in for service, how would you know what oil I was using.

They said that THEIR oil takes care of the ethenol in todays gas and if the ethenol doesn't get taken care of, there will be crud or whatever in the Engine and THEY WILL BE ABLE TO TELL!!!!!

Does the Husky Oil really do stuff other oil can't? Reason I ask is cuz the Husqvarna dealer is 20 minutes from me and the Stihl dealer is like 3 minutes away.

Oh ya, there is always Walmart!! <------ Just kidding


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Jan 5, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Stihl HP Ultra has "Contains Fuel Stabilizers" written on the bottle.



Thanks. I don't get a chance to check out the Stihl line-up for obvious reasons.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 5, 2009)

Husky oil...Stihl oil... it's all the same!!! I run Stihl ultra 40:1 in all my equipment, even my Shinny's!!!


----------



## excess650 (Jan 5, 2009)

I really don't care to have multiple jugs of mixed 2 cycle gas around. Ethanol laced gasoline stales pretty quickly, so I'll mix one jug of 40-1 and use it in my all of my 50-1 saws, 40-1 saw, and 32-1 string trimmer. I've been using Echo Powerblend, a synthetic blend with stabilizer, and $23/gallon locally. I have some Husqvarna XP synthetic blend($24/gallon), but haven't opened that jug as of yet, a quart of Amsoil Saber, and a 6 pack of Stihl orange bottle stuff. 

I really would like to try these side by side to see what difference there is in smoke and smell, but it really hasn't been a priority.

Use FRESH, good quality gasoline with a reasonable mix ratio of 2 cycle oil intended for AIRCOOLED engines, and forget it!


----------



## flatpikr (Jan 5, 2009)

I keep my saws happy with message oil.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2009)

flatpikr said:


> I keep my saws happy with message oil.



What's "message" oil?

2 way walkie talkie, blue tooth capabilities, or just good old fashioned, "saw we have to talk" oil?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## husqy (Jan 5, 2009)

I run mine on Husqy XP, both the stihls and the husqys. The XP oil burns clean and the saws run smothly, a marked differance between the XP and standard stihl 2 stroke. (I run on 50-1)


----------



## flatpikr (Jan 5, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> What's "message" oil?
> 
> 2 way walkie talkie, blue tooth capabilities, or just good old fashioned, "saw we have to talk" oil?:greenchainsaw:



I guess there is no such thing as a "message parlor". Better start using the spell checker. Hate it when I go for a laff and blow the spelling. Just got through runnin' saw in a mild snow storm. My kind of fun.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2009)

flatpikr said:


> I guess there is no such thing as a "message parlor". Better start using the spell checker. Hate it when I go for a laff and blow the spelling. Just got through runnin' saw in a mild snow storm. My kind of fun.



I knew what you meant. 

The spelling gave me a good chuckle, so your post was definitely not wasted.


----------



## Garth elder (Feb 4, 2017)

My stihls bg86/fs55--ms250--038. Are about to go on a diet of husqvarna oil as I've got 20 litres of the stuff at a good price I use a lot of 2stroke mix as I have 2 victa mowers also and a lot of lawn victas run 25/1 so that's what the saws get too no danger of stale fuel at least I use 10 or so litres a week the mowers know how to drink fuel I've had no problems with running 25/1 across the fleet


----------



## Tothemax (Feb 4, 2017)

I am currently burning up the 6pk of stihl oil I bought with my blower to get the extended warranty. When that stuff is gone ill buy stihl or husqvarna oil, depends on where I am shopping when I remember.

Whichever quality oil you pick use 91+ octane non ethanol fuel.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 6, 2017)

The oil produced by the oil company's for 2stroke mix is every bit as good if not better than the saw branded oil, & probably cheaper, for same or better spec. A chain saw is only a mechanical device at the low end of technicality, & it doesn't have a clue as to the type/brand of oil in the fuel only that it has a recommended amount mixed with the fuel, & the carb tuned correctly. All this only Stihl in Stihl & Husky in Husky is sales pitch, there are superior brands out there, you pays your money & takes your pick. If you don't know the oil a Jaso FC/FD rating is the bench mark for being quality


----------

